

How to Protect Your Business From Hackers Without Really Trying - ardalzn
http://citizentekk.com/2013/07/31/kasperksy-labs-explains-how-to-protect-your-business-from-attacks-without-really-trying/#sthash.ClW4FCMR.dpbs

======
rdeeepc
At first I thought it was an advertisement, but I enjoyed it. Especially the
Social engineering attacks part

~~~
ardalzn
I really liked this part: "You trust your employees, right? Maybe you
shouldn’t" LOL

------
ardalzn
Yes, I can't believe Kaspersky Labs is writing these articles in citizentekk

